# Can't open Painter X



## Debra Hughes (Jan 10, 2010)

I was working in Painter X, hit a brush selection and the program unexpectedly quit. I reopened it and every time I tried to select a brush a drop down window appeared, and kept me from making a selection. So I tabbed the brush selector to see whether I could find what I did or not. Lost the program again, so now I can't even open it. I get a pop-up that says "Can't Open the File "Painter Settings "." What did I do?! How do fix?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How long have you been using the program before having this issue? Have you installed or upgraded any software recently?


----------



## Debra Hughes (Jan 10, 2010)

I have had and used this program for about 3 yrs. Yes I have in stalled recently. I lost my HD last week, I'm only operating at 10.4.11 because the OP HD scuffed my upgrade 10.5.8 disk. They' re sending replacement, should be here soon. This is my secound HD in two yrs.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the preference file may of gotten bad. First thing would be to repair the permissions on the disk, you can do that with the Disk Utility. Then try the program. If it still doesn't work, then open the Library folder in your user folder and then open the Preferences folder. Look for a file with painter x in the name, and move it to the trash can, then try opening the program. If it opens, then you can empty the trash.


----------

